# Aaaaaand we're back to 4 :)



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*As many of you know, we lost our dear Muffin in November  it hasn't been the same since and we have been toying with the idea of getting another bird, possibly something larger. However, in our current apartment and with our current birds, that just wasn't the best idea, so I took it upon myself to bite the bullet and pick out our newest addition 

This is my hubby's Valentine's Day gift! (and his birthday is in 3 weeks)











She's already part Flamingo!



She is 9 weeks old, hand fed from a breeder about 15 minutes from me (what luck!) She is so sweet already (don't know if it's really a "she" but that's what we're hoping for so that's what we're calling her for now!) She reminds me so much of Muffin too  We're definitely not trying to replace Muffin, but hubby has been missing HIS bird a lot so I'm hoping he will be able to bond with this baby and have a bird that gravitates towards him again! Thanks for looking, Happy Valentine's Day everyone *


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Oh Jill, she's just gorgeous! Congratulate your hubby for me! I'm actually a little jealous, lol.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww what a cutie and she's also got that same cuddly demeanor as Muffin.

Congrats and happy Valentine's Day, Jill


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

She is so cute!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's to mike, and you too....beautiful bird...


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*She looks a real little sweetheart! Congratulations! *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hehe, that is a cutie pie right there 
Who can resist a baby tiel *


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your gorgeous girl, or should I say your husbands new girl  She is very lucky to have been chosen to join your family and I am sure she will have a very spoilt life ahead.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

She is adorable. Such a cute chubby little face. I love her!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations! What a great choice and a wonderful gift!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on your latest arrival, she's adorable!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I am a little late! I hope you had a great Valentine's day! That gift is awesome!! And so very cute!  Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a beautiful Valentine/Birthday gift you've given to Mike!
She's adorable.  Has he named her yet?*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

What a cute bird!


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

she is so cute!! congratulations arty:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*No name yet, it always takes us a while to think of something  Chewy didn't have a name for like 6 months haha it's hard when you don't know their gender for sure either. She's just "the baby" for now!*


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *No name yet, it always takes us a while to think of something  Chewy didn't have a name for like 6 months haha it's hard when you don't know their gender for sure either. She's just "the baby" for now!*


If you're calling her "the baby", why not suggest the name Baby?


----------

